# <$20 Six Pack Dan Murphys - Recommendations?



## iralosavic (9/2/12)

Opportunity presents; I'm detouring via Dan's and have been given permission to spend up to $20. 

The hot-cold weather has put me in the mood for something somewhere between a lager and an ale with a mild hop presence. Not really in the mood for something dominantly citrusy or overtly bitter, for example.


I'm not THAT concerned with trying something I haven't had before, but it would be a bonus.



Suggestions?


----------



## pk.sax (9/2/12)

a few pints of LCBA
LC Rogers


----------



## Northside Novice (9/2/12)

4 pines kolsch is within your zones


----------



## Clutch (9/2/12)

northside novice said:


> 4 pines kolsch is within your zones




This bears repeating.


----------



## Henno (9/2/12)

I've been wondering about the 4 pines Kolsch. Sounds like it has the thumbs up then? I'll give it a whack next time I'm in the big smoke.


----------



## iralosavic (9/2/12)

Thanks for the suggestions gentlemen. I'd happily go a couple of the kolsch, but not feeling them enough to blow the whole $20 on them. And I've had them quite a lot this summer!

I haven't tried their pale ale yet though... hmm


----------



## Paulielow (9/2/12)

See if you can acquire an extra $8 and get a carton of ottinger....


----------



## DUANNE (9/2/12)

take the twenty bucks and spend it at a good bottleshop that cares about beer quality.


----------



## Rina (9/2/12)

Get 2 six-packs of Hofbrau


----------



## Paulielow (9/2/12)

BEERHOG said:


> take the twenty bucks and spend it at a good bottleshop that cares about beer quality.



Speaking of which, What's a decent bottle shop that carries specialty beers?


----------



## blakie21 (9/2/12)

Pilsner Urquell for sure!


----------



## Rina (9/2/12)

Yeah get that instead.


----------



## iralosavic (9/2/12)

I live in the sticks. It's either dans or Safeway liquor... The guys at my local dans are pretty good too. Ended up getting dab, which is a dortmunder - allbeit a mass-produced one. Its been On my to try list for a while. I brought the balance up with a mountain goat amber ale. I did pass up a few other temptations, some mentioned above, in order to get the 7th beer haha i was a bit disappointed to see a variety of stouts stored in the fridge. I'll bring that up next time perhaps. I hope the dab isn't too disapppunting. Cheers guys


----------



## iralosavic (9/2/12)

And I'm a urquel and Budvar fan from way back! Spent this Xmas enjoying a case of the old bud. It's good stuff


----------



## Wimmig (9/2/12)

Blakie said:


> Pilsner Urquell for sure!



Pilsner yum. Always good. Was there when the new bottle line which serves Australia was opened. 

Tastes even better from this;





Hoppy Heffe should be around next week too. Something new. Though, the problem i have with DM's lately is the range is a bit static, i stop looking as soon as i find something new and just buy it.


----------



## manticle (9/2/12)

Wine.


----------



## Pennywise (9/2/12)

Paulielow said:


> Speaking of which, What's a decent bottle shop that carries specialty beers?



Slowbeer


----------



## Muggus (9/2/12)

manticle said:


> Wine.


6 pack of wine for less than $20...woah!


----------



## manticle (9/2/12)

Might be better than some of the beer.

I mean $20 worth of wine rather than $20 worth of beer obviously but you could always pour it into 6 glasses. Or drink it with your gym cut stomach.

Or.......Ok I'll stop.


----------



## Florian (9/2/12)

iralosavic said:


> Ended up getting dab, which is a dortmunder - allbeit a mass-produced one.



Funny, I was going to suggest that when your thread came up first but was too lazy to post. Turns out i didn't have to anyway. :icon_cheers: 

I reckon it's a really good quaffer when handled well. Saying that, I've returned it a few times at Dan's, but when it's good it's great.


----------



## Muggus (9/2/12)

manticle said:


> Might be better than some of the beer.
> 
> I mean $20 worth of wine rather than $20 worth of beer obviously but you could always pour it into 6 glasses. Or drink it with your gym cut stomach.
> 
> Or.......Ok I'll stop.


If you take it on terms of "standard drinks". A bottle of wine is similar to a 6 pack of beer - around about the 7-8 standard drink mark, bit less for white wines.
For $20, you can get a pretty damn decent bottle of wine...or the aformentioned "6 pack of death".


----------



## Wimmig (9/2/12)

Muggus said:


> If you take it on terms of "standard drinks". A bottle of wine is similar to a 6 pack of beer - around about the 7-8 standard drink mark, bit less for white wines.
> For $20, you can get a pretty damn decent bottle of wine...or the aformentioned "6 pack of death".



The Sierra i'm drinking cost $20 for a the 6 . Or, say a bottle of Y series Venmentino is arond $12, and is a damn good drop


----------



## iralosavic (9/2/12)

Florian said:


> Funny, I was going to suggest that when your thread came up first but was too lazy to post. Turns out i didn't have to anyway. :icon_cheers:
> 
> I reckon it's a really good quaffer when handled well. Saying that, I've returned it a few times at Dan's, but when it's good it's great.



I'm really enjoying the DAB. It's kind of like a good Pilsener, with a less exhibitionistic hop character. Don't get me wrong I love Pilseners and I enjoy the hop flavour and aroma showcased in Budvar and Urquell, but a Dortmunder is around 10ibu lower and allows the malt profile to play a stronger role, while not coming across any sweeter. For a $16 "german megaswill", I'm fairly impressed. I'd like to try some more Dortmunders to gain a better point of reference.

Manticle: I love a good red, however, red doesn't love me! I just couldn't do it to myself on a work night.


----------



## manticle (9/2/12)

Muggus said:


> If you take it on terms of "standard drinks". A bottle of wine is similar to a 6 pack of beer - around about the 7-8 standard drink mark, bit less for white wines.
> For $20, you can get a pretty damn decent bottle of wine...or the aformentioned "6 pack of death".



Pretty much what I was getting at. Dan's have a good range and good prices on wine so that's where I would spend my 20.

If I had 3-4 times that, my eye would move to single malt.


----------



## Florian (9/2/12)

iralosavic said:


> I'd like to try some more Dortmunders to gain a better point of reference.



There's usually another one at Dan's, called Hansa, comes in 500ml bottles. In my opinion it's nowhere near as good as the DAB. It's fairly cheap too (in Germany that is), and is therefore one of the preferred beers for the local homeless/school kids/punks. Kind of like Oettinger, if you know what I mean. Drinkable indeed, but nothing to write home about, combined with a very average label design. 

Give it a try anyway so you have something to compare, but maybe don't get a sixer straight away.


----------



## Henno (9/2/12)

I once dared to ask the question 'what do you buy a carton of?' and some knob had to answer that he doesn't buy beer any more and would only buy a carton of eggs. Thank **** somebody hasn't answered this very reasonable question with the idiot, waste of time reply that they don't buy commercial beer!


----------



## manticle (9/2/12)

It's referring to the fact that Dan's have a reputation for treating their beers poorly and you can get bad impressions of good beers buying there.

Their wine and whisky on the other hand always seem to be in good nick.

If you are going to get beer from dan's, get something from the fridge and if it's crap, be prepared to try it again from somewhere else before dismissing the beer or brewery.


----------



## joshuahardie (10/2/12)

Can you get Sierra Nevada Hefe for under $20

I am liking that one ATM


----------



## Rina (10/2/12)

Beer is a pretty fragile product and probably not the best value for money when it comes to ABV but the OP was asking 'session able' beer. You really can't go wrong with the German selection at Dans- Hansa, Oettinger, Hofbrau etc reinheitsgebot does a decent job even at the cheap end of the market.


----------



## sponge (10/2/12)

8L of goon.




Sponge


----------



## iralosavic (10/2/12)

The hefe is $20 too, yep. It's quite nice huh


----------



## petesbrew (10/2/12)

iralosavic said:


> Opportunity presents; I'm detouring via Dan's and have been given permission to spend up to $20.
> 
> The hot-cold weather has put me in the mood for something somewhere between a lager and an ale with a mild hop presence. Not really in the mood for something dominantly citrusy or overtly bitter, for example.
> 
> ...


Depends if you're after a 6 pack or a few bottles. 
I know this style is completely out of the ballpark, but the Zyweic (spelling?) Baltic Porter is around $20/six pack... delicious.
Other than that, I love Dan's for just getting a beer I haven't tried before.

A few Leffes never go astray.... Mmmm, Belgian megaswill....


----------



## sponge (10/2/12)

+1 for the Zyweic porter for something other than my goon suggestion.

great buy at $20/6 pack.

roasty, malty, highly alcoholic, but still incredibly drinkable.


quality pick up from dan's 




Sponge


----------



## Bizier (10/2/12)

Lake Breeze Bernoota, bang on $20 unless you pay by card. That is a $20 purchase I have made many times at Dan's.

A four pack of the Brew Dog 77 Lager is significantly under $20, and that is fugging delicious in my opinion, and it matches your taste criteria, though it is not six beers.


----------



## iralosavic (10/2/12)

I love that porter, but it's never in stock! Leffe blonde ... Brune. Mmm. Thanks for the additional suggestions. Got a list for my next trip


----------



## Rina (10/2/12)

Pretty much- it's either they're out of stock or the stock is too old.


----------



## Mikedub (10/2/12)

I just tried the Zyweic Pilsner, its OK, an import 500ml at 5.6% for $4.50, apparently the logo changes colour to reflect its temp, which would helpful if say you didnt have any hands


----------



## Hippy (10/2/12)

Burleigh Brewing Co's 70s Style Pale Ale is a great session beer for $20 a sixer at Dan's.


----------



## Nick JD (10/2/12)

Budvar.


----------



## iralosavic (10/2/12)

The reason the pilsner has a temp sticker is that people tend to think that the closest to freezing the better, but a Pilsener should be enjoyed at 4-6c to allow the palate to appreciate the harmonious union of malts and hops. Budvar is a far superior example as I'm sure nick would agree!


----------



## Harry Volting (10/2/12)

+1 The Zwiek Porter. Very under-rated beer IMHO.
Haven't seen it in local Dan's for a while but always on the lookout. 
The ABV is a bit of a killer ~ 10% from memory (as my wife pointed out the next morning). 
harry


----------



## iralosavic (10/2/12)

Harry Volting said:


> +1 The Zwiek Porter. Very under-rated beer IMHO.
> Haven't seen it in local Dan's for a while but always on the lookout.
> The ABV is a bit of a killer ~ 10% from memory (as my wife pointed out the next morning).
> harry



Let's just say that it's one six pack that you don't need to add a 7th to. As far as dark beers go, it's up there on my list of the more adventurous and interesting ones. It has a permanent presence in my hall of fame (a line of beers ontop of the kitchen cupboards)


----------



## vykuza (10/2/12)

My local Dans had Sinha Stout for a while (haven't checked for it recently) at $20/sixer. You won't get a better stout for that price, and unless your liver is built like steel you probably won't finish the six pack in one night. I call that value!


Oh. Not to be confused with SINGHA - Sinha is a Sri Lankan brand.. aka Lion I think, but I've not seen the Lion branding locally.


Here's a retail story:

The 8.0 per cent abv, bottle conditioned beer is brewed from British, Czech and Danish malts with Syrian hops and an English yeast strain. All the ingredients are transported along precarious roads to the brewery located 3,500 feet above sea level.


We think we do it hard to brew a pint.


----------



## iralosavic (15/2/12)

I'm going to get Hofbrau (and a couple of impulsive single craft beers) at my next visit. I can't believe it's $10.90 a six pack. Leaves cash left over for some Bratwurst and a German folk music CD.


----------



## Rina (15/2/12)

If only it was instore more often


----------



## Florian (17/2/12)

iralosavic said:


> I'm going to get Hofbrau (and a couple of impulsive single craft beers) at my next visit. I can't believe it's $10.90 a six pack. Leaves cash left over for some *Bratwurst* and a German folk music CD.



If you need some decent ones, grab some from Aldi, they're $3.99 for a pack of 4 and absolutely delicious. German recipe, made in Australia.


----------



## winkle (17/2/12)

Florian said:


> If you need some decent ones, grab some from Aldi, they're $3.99 for a pack of 4 and absolutely delicious. German recipe, made in Australia.



Damm you Florian, now I'm hungry - some fresh bread, Bratwurst, and good mustard :icon_drool2: 
(not forgetting the beer) - sounds like lunch tomorrow!


----------



## petesbrew (17/2/12)

Florian said:


> If you need some decent ones, grab some from Aldi, they're $3.99 for a pack of 4 and absolutely delicious. German recipe, made in Australia.


Still waiting for beer to come to Aldi NSW... I'm keen to give it anything a try for that price, especially if it's a german recipe.
(in an alternate universe, Aldi would be belgian)


----------



## Doubleplugga (17/2/12)

i would have spent the 20 bucks somewhere else!!


----------



## petesbrew (17/2/12)

cats75 said:


> i would have spent the 20 bucks somewhere else!!


$4 on a gamble, the rest on a few nice belgians. Whatever


----------



## winkle (18/2/12)

petesbrew said:


> Still waiting for beer to come to Aldi NSW... I'm keen to give it anything a try for that price, especially if it's a german recipe.
> (in an alternate universe, Aldi would be belgian)


No beer in Aldi QLD either (not while that loonie Bligh is in charge, anyway).
I believe Florian was talking a bit :icon_offtopic: about snags..


> Leaves cash left over for some Bratwurst and a German folk music CD.


----------



## stillscottish (18/2/12)

winkle said:


> No beer in Aldi QLD either (not while that loonie Bligh is in charge, anyway).
> I believe Florian was talking a bit :icon_offtopic: about snags..



What could be off-topic about sausages? h34r:


----------



## winkle (18/2/12)

stillscottish said:


> What could be off-topic about sausages? h34r:



Nuthin.
A quick trip to Aldi and its Mango hefe and Brats for lunch :icon_cheers:

Back to the topic in hand, +1 on the Sinha Stout, damm good stuff (not so keen on the lager).


----------

